

A New Incubator Model Pairs Startups With Established Companies - coffee
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/09/12/a-new-incubator-model-pairs-start-ups-with-established-companies-with-investors-in-the-middle-white-paper/

======
stoneage
I would worry about the interaction between employees at the corporation and
the hustlers and hackers at the startup. Seems like a lot of possible jocking
going on if you put it into practice.

